# Big male huntsman



## sunshines (Mar 20, 2011)

*Big female huntsman spider*





Hi just a pics of my female:Giant grey huntsman (Holconia Immanis)


----------



## r3ptilian (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats an impressive spider you have there.


----------



## cadwallader (Mar 20, 2011)

just wondering how do you sex them? whats that one male (as per title) or female (as said ^^^^)


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 20, 2011)

That's a beautiful spider!


----------



## medz84 (Mar 20, 2011)

love all types of snakes/pythons and dragons/lizards cant do spiders( gives me goosebumps!!) good looking huntsman though!!


----------



## lace90 (Mar 20, 2011)

Very pretty  the pedipalps are the easiest way to sex them, males have club-like ones, females have skinnier ones.


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 20, 2011)

medz84 said:


> love all types of snakes/pythons and dragons/lizards cant do spiders( gives me goosebumps!!) good looking huntsman though!!


+1
lol


----------



## Teamsherman (Mar 20, 2011)

Im not scared of spiders, but getting bitten does worry me a bit more than any other animal. 

Do you not worry about getting a bite when handling the Huntsman? (yes, i know they are non-venemous, but it still freaks me out a bit)

I have a mate that was bitten by about 5 huntsman in one go (he pulled off some bark on a tree and there were about 25 under the bark) and where he got bitten it now looks like Michael Jackson, he lost all pigment in patches in the area he was bitten, quite strange.


----------



## zulu (Mar 20, 2011)

Teamsherman said:


> Im not scared of spiders, but getting bitten does worry me a bit more than any other animal.
> 
> Do you not worry about getting a bite when handling the Huntsman? (yes, i know they are non-venemous, but it still freaks me out a bit)
> 
> I have a mate that was bitten by about 5 huntsman in one go (he pulled off some bark on a tree and there were about 25 under the bark) and where he got bitten it now looks like Michael Jackson, he lost all pigment in patches in the area he was bitten, quite strange.


 
PMSL,they are huge,got quite a few here,even found one with multitudes of spiderlings swarming around it,they seem to protect young .

Around here they are known as the dirty big Mt Druitt Triantelopes


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm a little freaked out by spiders, but I like catching them and seeing them up close. I kinda want a pet tarantula  wow, first I ask for a snake, then a lizard and now a spider. I think my mum may move out haha.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 20, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I'm a little freaked out by spiders, but I like catching them and seeing them up close. I kinda want a pet tarantula  wow, first I ask for a snake, then a lizard and now a spider. I think my mum may move out haha.



Australian Invertebrate Forum - Forum

it is just like here, exept for inverts.....you will see a few familiar people on there aswell


----------



## Banjo (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorta freaks me out, I'm trying to get over my phobia of them.


----------



## sunshines (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry every body the thread says male but it's a female..was gunna put the male up,but put the female instead.


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 20, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> Australian Invertebrate Forum - Forum
> 
> it is just like here, exept for inverts.....you will see a few familiar people on there aswell


 Already a member  
My name on it is alex_1
don't have any inverts yet, hoping for a goliath stick insect or marbled scorpion.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 20, 2011)

yeh im the same as on here "lizardboii" , what i keep is on my invert forum signature


----------



## sunshines (Mar 21, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> just wondering how do you sex them? whats that one male (as per title) or female (as said ^^^^)


I put down male,but i changed my mind n put the female.Didn't down-load the pic's of the male from my camera,so i put the female up instead.The male (palps) r like boxing gloves, n the female's is smaller n thin.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 21, 2011)

purdy!!! we only get ones about the size of a tennis ball here  still pretty fun though teehee


----------



## thals (Mar 21, 2011)

Very impressive huntsman you have there! I've a male and female too, can definitely tell the difference between the two from the palps alone.

Female




Male


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 21, 2011)

they just look so squishy...


----------

